# Adoption Process - Where to start



## Hopethisyear

DH and I have decided we want to start looking into adoption as it doesn't look like we are going to be able to have our own child. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to start? There are just so many sites that pop up when you google adoption and I don't know how many are really legit.


----------



## Axl2

Hopethisyear said:


> DH and I have decided we want to start looking into adoption as it doesn't look like we are going to be able to have our own child. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to start? There are just so many sites that pop up when you google adoption and I don't know how many are really legit.

Hi Hopethisyear, this is what I did I phoned each agency with a list of question. They should have number of adopted babies for each year, how many people are on the waiting list and what the average wait time is. And ask if you can talk to one of their social workers they will be able to help also. The other thing is phone the agencies and see how you feel. That's how I picked the agency I went with. I think it should be the same in Canada where there is list of pay schedule and schedule everything that has to be done in order for you to get on the waiting list. I hope this helps. Good luck!!!


----------



## missk1989

I rang our local authority and explained our position (we have a birth son). Because we were only eligible for a child under 12 months we were told they could not help but directed us to a website with all local authorities we could contact. Speaking to the social workers was a great help. We then went to an open evening.


----------

